# GameMusik Engine Generator gesucht ...



## exitboy (9. August 2006)

Hallo,

vor rund 2-3 Jahren bin ich mal auf einen Musikgenerator gestoßen, der hat mit nur einem Klick ein ganzen Song selbst automatisch gemischt. Jedes Mal neu und immer hat es sich gut angehört. Kann mich noch daran erinnern, dass es da verschiedene Auswahlmöglichkeiten gab und dass dieser in einem Fenster recht bunt gehalten worde.
Man konnte zwar nicht super viel einstellen, aber ausreichend, sodass jeder Song seinen Individuellen Style bekam.

Es war entweder FreeWare oder OpenSource, auf jeden Fall habe ich dieses Programm das recht klein war downloaden können.

Ich meine ich habe es über Game Musik Engine oder so was gefunden.

Vielleicht kennt ja zufällig jmd. das Programm. Meine er hat alles im Midi Format abgespeichert, nur ich finde das nicht mehr ...


----------



## exitboy (14. August 2006)

schieb schieb schieb


----------

